# Making your own pee pads, homemade, recyclable



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi, some one mentioned that she makes her own pee pads. This saves money etc etc.

How do I do that exactly? List of materials.

THANKS.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

One day I realized I was clean out of peepads and used newspaper in the holder instead until the new ones came. It wasn't professional by any means but it did work


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a whole package of pee pads (minus one) if anybody wants them. Gryff doesn't use them and I have no reason to have them. First one to PM me can have them.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

ivyagogo said:


> I have a whole package of pee pads (minus one) if anybody wants them. Gryff doesn't use them and I have no reason to have them. First one to PM me can have them.


Although not the use they were intended for, if you fold the pee-pads in half, they make a great "place mat" for your Hav's water bowl.

Molly drips so much water off her beard and mustache...before I started making "bowl place-mats", I discovered the pee-pad version! By accident....ound:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Pee Pads spoken for! Gryff and I can't wait to meet Henry.


----------

